# How to eat sushi properly...



## Msby (Apr 13, 2010)

The proper etiquette you should use when in a sushi restaurant...


[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0b75cl4-qRE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0b75cl4-qRE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

...of insanity


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, I feel so worldly now. "it's the samurai way."


----------



## blink13 (Apr 14, 2010)

"This is 'gari.'  No one knows what it's made from...." (silence)

Hilarious.


----------



## blink13 (Apr 14, 2010)

Best not to ask Taisho too many personal questions.


----------



## Msby (Apr 14, 2010)

The "dipping in the soy sauce" is what got me. Mainly because I've seen people do that at sushi bars before... :uhyeah:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2010)

All these years I have been an enjustice to Sushi...:rofl:


----------



## zDom (Apr 15, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> All these years I have been an enjustice to Sushi...:rofl:



Appears to me this video is about sushi-do. I do sushi-jutsu.


----------



## crushing (Apr 15, 2010)

If done similarly, I don't think I could sit through the whole tea ceremony how to video.


----------



## Carol (Apr 15, 2010)

.....profit!!


----------

